# Essential I AGREE!!!



## jamesvapes_sa (12/10/21)

WoW. Would love to thank @ecigstore for the amazing service and speedy delivery. #vapemail and a surprise in the package. 

Sure think this little tube is Essential for any vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (12/10/21)

Looks interesting

what is it ?

OK, got it thanks.


----------



## vicTor (12/10/21)

nice, may I ask where you got that ARDAFV ? 

if you keen to sell, please let me know

regards


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (12/10/21)

vicTor said:


> nice, may I ask where you got that ARDAFV ?
> 
> if you keen to sell, please let me know
> 
> regards


She will not be leaving my secret stash soon LoL looked for one almost 6months

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (12/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> She will not be leaving my secret stash soon LoL looked for one almost 6months



I know what you mean, first dibs anyway should things change

hot setup by the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

